# JD 4710 hydrostatic trans. problem



## TCB (9 mo ago)

My JD 4710 with hydro transmission will only move with 3/4 to full throttle. RPMs are fine and it runs fine after you give it at least 3/4 throttle. I've replaced all fluids & filters and cleaned screens but that didn't help. Anyone have an idea what is causing this?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy TCB, welcome to the forum.

Your pump is apparently losing prime and has to be revved up to recover. Check your pump suction side for leaks. Ninety percent (90%) of all pump problems occur on the suction/intake side of the pump. Suction leaks and pump shaft leaks will cause a pump to lose prime.


----------



## TCB (9 mo ago)

Big T
Thanks for the reply. I'll check it out this weekend. Where exactly is the pump, is it attached to the transmission?


----------

